# Any Spring Sales on VG Shark Fins?



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe get a group purchase going?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm down for a shark fin group buy. Jerry, where you at?!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Me too if I didn't have tons of **** to buy before the big epic meet next month.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Alright! The demand is there - Lets make this happen!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd be interested for my fiance's car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well make sure this thread stays up!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm saving my money to finish my retrofit job but a I'd be down for a group buy on the shark fins!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres my vote for a group buy.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Im in!!!


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in as well. Been looking at getting one for my new Cruze.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's organize the demand and get confirmed numbers. Then maybe we can send the list to BNR and see if Jerry can work something out for us. Now that I have my sight locked in on this antenna, I see it everywhere teasing and tempting me. 

*Shark Fin Antenna*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll talk to VG today and see what kind of pricing they can give us for a GB


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Jerry!!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Jerry.I needed some good news this morning!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Having mine before the lordstown meet would be great


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll be in if the price is right....


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking forward to what Jerry reports back to us!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm down as well if the price is good.

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm down if the price is right. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

If the price is right, count me in. I hate the current "alfalfa" look the stock piece has


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Put me in, wanted this for a while. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna Group Buy*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14.
15.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Put me in also, if the price is good


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna Group Buy*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15.

The demand is building!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

We getting anywhere with this?


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

BNR heed our demands! We're hungry!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

How difficult would the switch be and would I lose reception? 

If the price is right and depending on answers to my questions I may be in as well...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

caughron01 said:


> How difficult would the switch be and would I lose reception?
> 
> If the price is right and depending on answers to my questions I may be in as well...


Install was under 5 minutes.

Reception on XM was improved specially in parking garages. (not those that are over 9000 floors)


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Install was under 5 minutes.
> 
> Reception on XM was improved specially in parking garages. (not those that are over 9000 floors)



Cool Count me in if price is right!

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

A list of 15 - I think that classifies as a solid group buy! We are just waiting to hear back from Jerry as he was contacting VG about a discount.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If we get a price less than $80, I'm in. I think Steve from Insanespeed could do it also. That is where I bought my first one for my 2011 for 80 after the initial group buy.Add my name"Patman" to the list


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I'm down as well if the price is good.
> 
> 1. TMcDermid
> 2. Titan2782
> ...


16. Patman


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I'm in if the prices is right.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
16. Patman


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I am in as well. But I have no idea how this works so maybe someone can explain to me


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I am in as well. But I have no idea how this works so maybe someone can explain to me


A group buy is so we can get products at a little lower price than normal due to the high volume of buyers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there any drilling required?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

caughron01 said:


> Is there any drilling required?


No you remove your stock one and then the fin has 3M adhesive tape on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool! I assume everyone pays for their own antenna and shipping using a discount code?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Cool! I assume everyone pays for their own antenna and shipping using a discount code?


You are correct sir.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
16. Patman
17. gt_cristian


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Can I use this on an 11 Eco?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Shoelessjake said:


> Can I use this on an 11 Eco?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The VG sharkfin works on any North American (Lordstown) built cruze. You will need the color code for your car's paint as they come prepainted. The easiest and surest way to get this code is to take your VIN to the part's person at your dealership and purchase a small bottle of touch up paint. You'll want to use the touch up paint around the base of the antenna to cover the black edge of the 3M tape that's used to hold the antenna to the roof of the car.

For those of you concerned about the difficulty of installing the fin 

- Use your hand to remove the antenna mast (it unscrews)
- Use couple of drops of Dawn dishwashing soap on a cotton ball (not one of my avatar tribbles, please) to clean the area around the antenna. This step will remove the wax from your car, which must be done to prevent the 3M tape from coming off the car as the wax wears off
- Sit the antenna on the roof over the antenna base. With light pressure, put a piece of tape on the roof to mark the front and one side of the antenna. This is critical to ensure you get your antenna on straight.
- Remove the antenna and very carefully remove the 3M tape's paper covering.
- With a flat head screw driver, screw the antenna cable into the base.
- Carefully line up and push the antenna onto your car. Hold the antenna completely down for at least a minute to give the tape's glue a chance to set.
- Once the tape is secure, use the touch up paint you purchased when you got your paint code to cover the black edge of the 3M tape.

Enjoy not having your car look like a radio controlled toy car.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Put me down pending price then sir!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
16. Patman
17. gt_cristian
18. Shoelessjake (if the price is right)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Actually I took the one off my 2011 before they took it away. 2 problems: Need more double sided tape($8 from Visual Garage) and It is Taupe Gray my 2012 is Autumn Metallic. I would paint it but I don't know where to get a small spray can of paint to match my car. Someone suggested taking to my dealership and asking them to paint it if they have some paint to match.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

hows the reception ? im always on xm, i would like too keep my reception! if its the same....IM IN


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> hows the reception ? im always on xm, i would like too keep my reception! if its the same....IM IN


Reception is fine. As Kermit says it is better with XM. One time I removed it after installing bc there was a general problem with AM FM and XM. Turned out to be the weather so I put it back on and that was how I found out it cost $8 for the tape from Visual Garage. Works same as antenna. I would recommend it. Don't need to remove like the antenna when going thru a car wash!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ok! i am officially in!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
16. Patman
17. gt_cristian
18. Shoelessjake (if the price is right) 
19 Ru5ty

Any news from VG Jerry?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Count me in if the price is right


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
16. Patman
17. gt_cristian
18. Shoelessjake (if the price is right) 
19 Ru5ty
20. Jvegas04 (if the price is right)


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in depending on price!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Shark Fin Antenna*

1. TMcDermid 
2. Titan2782
3. 98Sonoma
4. Giantsnation
5. AutumnCruzeRS
6. APCruze
7. Jeff257
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
16. Patman
17. gt_cristian
18. Shoelessjake (if the price is right) 
19 Ru5ty
20. Jvegas04 (if the price is right)
21. Kinmartin0789 (if the price is right) 

The numbers just keep growing! Here's hoping for a nice discount!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any word back Jerry on what can be done for a deal?


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't believe a sponsor isn't on this...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

silverWS.6 said:


> I can't believe a sponsor isn't on this...


He's a pretty busy man running a buisness and what not plus it takes a little while with emailing companies give him time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a reply back from visual garage- we can do it for sure. Ill set up a group buy on my site for it early next week


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Sweeeeet! Thanks Jerry, I can't wait. 

Does anyone know the paint code for a 2012 Black Granite. I know from old threads that the code is inside the glove box but I can't decipher it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> Sweeeeet! Thanks Jerry, I can't wait.
> 
> Does anyone know the paint code for a 2012 Black Granite. I know from old threads that the code is inside the glove box but I can't decipher it.


Carbon Flash Metallic 58U WA501Q


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> Carbon Flash Metallic 58U WA501Q


Thanks bro!


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Anybody know the code for a crystal red tint coat? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in as well if the price is right.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet! What price are we looking at here?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

FYI: To find your paint code, go here: Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Touchup Paint Accessories | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet, can you post back if you get a price estimate? Thanks.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> FYI: To find your paint code, go here: Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Touchup Paint Accessories | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192



That said my car is 50, 8624, GAZ, WA8624, Olympic White.

I thought the 2013 White Cruze was called Summit White?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Car manufacturers take standard colors and give them non-standard names.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I may be interested as well. Havent seen a price guess yet


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sign me up as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

We should find out early this week. Jerry just has to set up the group buy on his site.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

im in if price is right.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Pricing shipped would be-

Qty: 5 to 15 @ $76.95 each
Qty: 16 to 30 @ $72.90 each
Qty: 30 to 49 @ $68.85 each
Qty: 50+ @ $64.80 each




If we can get a FOR SURE confirmed amount of people I will set up the pricing on the BNR site so you guys can buy


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Pricing shipped would be-
> 
> Qty: 5 to 15 @ $76.95 each
> Qty: 16 to 30 @ $72.90 each
> ...


Is that shipped? Only $8 discount for 20 people?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> FYI: To find your paint code, go here: Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Touchup Paint Accessories | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192



Just a heads up the 106V, GWY, WA106V	Atlantis Blue Metallic, and 57, 637R, GBV, WA637R	Cyber Gray MetallicColor sample pictures are reversed. I tried to send them a notification about it, but there site kept giving me a server error.

but I'm, especially if we can get the 30 people...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Is that shipped? Only $8 discount for 20 people?


Yeah that's shipped. That's the pricing VG gave me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Hmmm....thought it would be a much bigger discount that that...Jerry had them for 75 dollars the other day.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I will kick off the confirmed numbers. I really want this antenna so I am going to purchase on now.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Shipping 54 bucks - I don't know now. That is 134 dollars for an antenna


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is actually not a bad deal at all.
It would be $90 total for me to get it WITHOUT the deal (shipping included). 
$78 WITH the deal (shipping included)

This is almost $20 off (shipping included) for 16 guys. 

"I'm debating" 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Either way I'm in. I want one. Tired of looking at this giant dildo antenna ruining the looks of my cruze.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm in.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im in. Do we have an official list/count yet? When would be the deadline to get this deal. The longer the time the more buyers we may have.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

It is posted on Bad News Racing and keeps count of how many units have been solid. There is a 9 day time span. So it looks like you have to order to confirm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

It shouldn't be on the site yet, I must have enabled it by mistake. Ignore that for now. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I might order two. How many confirmed people do we have?


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

You can count me in for this. I will confirm that I will order one as soon as I it is made available.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Count me in still. Can order as early as Saturday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ricksvt80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Count me in, ready to order, when and where?

Rick


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am in let me know when and where!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

If thats the price shipped I am in for sure


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow this GB gained some fractions since I last logged on. I'm still in!


----------



## SpikedCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

I definitely want one, price will be the determining factor but if it's good I'm in, cash in hand.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So...what do we do now?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it was a wait to see if there was anymore people.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

do we just have to add to cart to get the count in?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Ill set up a group buy on the BNR site tomorrow for this. Ill post here when it's ready. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BluzCruz12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can a newbie get in on this? What do I do? Thanks.


----------



## BluzCruz12 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ill set up a group buy on the BNR site tomorrow for this. Ill post here when it's ready.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Can a nwebie get in on this/ What do I do next?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since Jerry's setting this up on his site, anyone who wants to purchase a VG shark fin for their Cruze during the promotion will benefit. I wouldn't expect Jerry to limit this to CruzeTalk members.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't decide between this or lighting!


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

How do I find my paint code again?

My eco is Black Granite Metallic.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> How do I find my paint code again?
> 
> My eco is Black Granite Metallic.


Your paint code is in your glove box. Open the glove box and there is a label on the inside that has the code it will be something like this: WA-501Q.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

So how does this work? We order not knowing the final price and then at the end of the 7 day period we found out how many peopled ordered, correct? 

Hopefully, we can order soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok guys group buy is up for 10 days. Get to ordering!

Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna


----------



## BluzCruz12 (Apr 13, 2013)

How do we order?


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just ordered mine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Click Jerry's link and it brings up the group purchase page. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

will orders be completed as they are put through, or will they not be processed until the end of the group buy?


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> will orders be completed as they are put through, or will they not be processed until the end of the group buy?


I hope as they are put through (since I was the first to order after it was posted.) But i did get an email saying that to reach this deal their has to be at least 16 orders. I'm hoping that quite a bit more than that get ordered over the next 10 days.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine is ordered


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stickied for duration of sale.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Ordered... ccasion14:


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine is ordered! Thanks Jerry!

12 more to go


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

11 to go. I ordered mine.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

By the way, I vote for TMcDermidas Member of Month for getting the ball started!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Patman said:


> Your paint code is in your glove box. Open the glove box and there is a label on the inside that has the code it will be something like this: WA-501Q.


Thanks for that good sir, will be jumping on this in a bit.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

We need the list to keep up. I plan to put my order in too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the link: Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna. So far 5 have been ordered and Jerry needs at least 11 more. The list was over 20 people long.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't worry 9 days left. Come on people!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Just ordered mine


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ordered mine but I paid with paypal, says the price is $76


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone ***** around on the other cruze forums so we can get the numbers up


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok I did my part (besides ordering), Group Buy on VG Shark Fin Antenna - Accessories and Modifications - Chevrolet Cruze Forum.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So far I have only these people who orderd (bold) and the rest of you who said you would but have not done so yet.

1. TMcDermid 
**2. Titan2782*
**3. 98Sonoma*
**4. Giantsnation*
5. AutumnCruzeRS
**6. APCruze*
**7. Jeff257*
8. TGrayEco
9. Blackonblack (if price is right)
10. Stss95
11. N519at
12. Jnoobs (if price is right)
13. Cruzader13190
14. SilverWS.6 (if the price is right)
15. caughron01 (if the price is right)
**16. Patman*
17. gt_cristian
18. Shoelessjake (if the price is right) 
19 Ru5ty
**20. Jvegas04 (if the price is right)*
21. Kinmartin0789 (if the price is right) 

So come on! If you're waiting for the price to be right, YOU have to get in to make it right!

If you did order, put it here


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

last I looked at the link there was 7 bought


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Either someone bought two or someone didn't post that they ordered.

PM's sent to remaining people and I posted link on the CruzeTalk FB page


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you Titan - I hate FB and never use it.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

In for two! Just placed my order for both cars


----------



## BluzCruz12 (Apr 13, 2013)

When I click on Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna I don't see how many are on order? Just same thing 8hr 19min 22 sec. ???


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

BluzCruz12 said:


> When I click on Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna I don't see how many are on order? Just same thing 8hr 19min 22 sec. ???


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

My order is placed >


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

I need a paint code for a gloss black type paint. I have the silver ice metallic cruze. Wanna do my roof black at some point. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Use this to match the cruze black color. Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Touchup Paint Accessories | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I would love it but shipping to Canada is $53.95...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

53 $ shipping? That puts this out of my budget :-( my k&n was only 20 $ shipping from them and it must weight 4x as much!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

11 sold so far. 5 to go.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If any Canadians are going to the Lordstown tour and wants this but don't want to pay the shipping, What if you shipped it to one of the members going and then pick it up there.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not to rain on the parade but if these are $69 +$12shipping normally. Now with the deal theyre only ($76.95+freeshipping) $4.05 cheaper? Or is this discount supposed to increase with the amount of people that buy?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> Not to rain on the parade but if these are $69 +$12shipping normally. Now with the deal theyre only ($76.95+freeshipping) $4.05 cheaper? Or is this discount supposed to increase with the amount of people that buy?


The more people who order one, the lower the final price will be and it IS free shipping (at least to the US). Check previous posts for the price breaks.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

okay thanks for info. Ill look back at the posts again. mustve missed it.


----------



## Johnny23 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in too!


----------



## Ak14523 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would like to group buy aswell! Just click on the link?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

That's it, just go to Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna. Down to 4 more for the first discount bracket!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Hopefully we can get a few more, then we ALL save some $$$


----------



## BluzCruz12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ordered ours last nite, how many now?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

still 4 to go before our first price break


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

You can count me in just waiting until payday this friday.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> still 4 to go before our first price break


So will there be an additional discount if we get the 20? I already paid the 76.95. How would that work? Get some money back?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Credit card authorizations are valid for 60 days. During that 60 day window the charge can be lowered by any amount without incurring any additional fees to the business. I suspect Jerry is planning on doing just that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

You Canadian guys just need to email me and we'll do a Paypal invoice for the amount. No need to pay that much shipping, the store is screwed up when it comes to shipping. 




These will all be shipped at the end of the group buy because of the price not really being set in stone until we hit the end of April. At the end of April we will see how many people have bought and adjust pricing there. I initially set the GB for 10 days but visual garage is ok extending it to the end of the month, so ill fix that on the store today. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry guys but have a question... I've seen many different ones on eBay what makes this one so special that I need to spend 70 dollars on it? No offense just don't know. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

First and foremost, this one is painted to your color matched specifications. This means it matches your car exactly. Second of all, its a real antenna. A lot of the eBay ones are just dummy covers and your reception will suck (it it exists at all). Remember, you pay for what you get.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

GE Axiom said:


> Sorry guys but have a question... I've seen many different ones on eBay what makes this one so special that I need to spend 70 dollars on it? No offense just don't know.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This Shark fin replaces the mast(only) on the top of the car. You unscrew the mast and this covers the black piece on the top of the car. It has a screw that attaches a wire where the mast came out and using double sided tape it is held down. There is an antenna wire on the inside for reception. Depending on what you saw, some of them replace the entire black antenna(mast and all) on the back and require some wiring while this one covers what is there. Easy to install, works well and matches the color of your car. This is my second fin for my second Cruze. If you care to look in my album and one of the pics in Patman's spoiled LS has a pic of the fin on the car. You can see how well the color matches an how it is mounted.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jerry, can you ship mine out and then bill me at the end of the buy? I already paid up with PayPal. I don't' want to wait until the end of April + 2 weeks = May 15.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

YAH! 3 to go.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank yoy guys for the feed back it was a honest questions about the differences and I appreciate yoy guys not taking my head off. If i have enough money then I will be in for this can't decide if I want a black one of white... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Thank yoy guys for the feed back it was a honest questions about the differences and I appreciate yoy guys not taking my head off. If i have enough money then I will be in for this can't decide if I want a black one of white...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Are you planning on "storm troopering" your Cruze? If so, definitely go with black. The VG antenna is larger than most shark fins and will stick out like a sore thumb if it doesn't match the car's paint scheme. I think a storm trooper Cruze definitely needs a black shark fin.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I am dojng a storm tripper look... Im going to do a vynl on the roof though and it's going to be black that's why I was thinking of making it white to stick out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

BUMP! 3 more to go!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I am one of the buyers from Tuesday night...


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, it shows 4 to go... not 3.

EDIT: Well, it just changed to 3. :uhh:


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

It felt as if we had like a good 20 people who were game and now we are still short the amount where did everyone go


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

to long of a wait time for me, and frankly the saving aren't that great unless it is a LOT of people.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

There was a couple of us that said "if the price ie right"

I know that it is a discount and it is appreciated and thanks to our sponsors for working that in, but like others have posted I don't see the huge savings to order NOW.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You Canadian guys just need to email me and we'll do a Paypal invoice for the amount. No need to pay that much shipping, the store is screwed up when it comes to shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry,
I sent you a PM with my info. Count me in for one.
Thank you!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

PAINT CODES - for those who don't read

2011

17, 636R, GAN, WA636RSwitchblade Silver Metallic24, 819P, 819T, GLF, WA819P, WA819TSpace Blue Metallic316N, 51, GAO, WA316NGold Mist Metallic37, 403P, GAP, WA403PImperial Blue Metallic50, 8624, GAZ, WA8624Olympic White501Q, 58, GAR, WA501QCarbon Flash Metallic505Q, 89, GBE, WA505QCrystal Claret Tintcoat62, 707S, GGW, WA707SDark Labyrinth Metallic

2012

04Y, 19, 933L, GTS, WA933LLuxo Blue Metallic17, 636R, GAN, WA636RSwitchblade Silver Metallic24, 819P, 819T, GLF, WA819P, WA819TSpace Blue Metallic316N, 51, GAO, WA316NGold Mist Metallic33, GGU, WA718SEvolution Blue Metallic41, 8555, GBA, WA8555Black46, 928L, WA928LStealth Gray Metallic50, 8624, GAZ, WA8624Olympic White501Q, 58, GAR, WA501QCarbon Flash Metallic505Q, 89, GBE, WA505QCrystal Claret Tintcoat62, 707S, GGW, WA707SDark Labyrinth Metallic715S, GGT, WA715SSeraph Orange Metallic74, 9260, GCN, WA9260Victory Red


2013

04Y, 19, 933L, GTS, WA933LLuxo Blue Metallic106V, GWY, WA106VAtlantis Blue Metallic121V, GXG, WA121VIridium Metallic17, 636R, GAN, WA636RSwitchblade Silver Metallic24, 819P, 819T, GLF, WA819P, WA819TSpace Blue Metallic50, 8624, GAZ, WA8624Olympic White501Q, 58, GAR, WA501QCarbon Flash Metallic505Q, 89, GBE, WA505QCrystal Claret Tintcoat57, 637R, GBV, WA637RCyber Gray Metallic715S, GGT, WA715SSeraph Orange Metallic74, 9260, GCN, WA9260Victory Red

2014

102V, GWT, WA102VChampagne Silver Metallic106V, GWY, WA106VAtlantis Blue Metallic122V, GXH, WA122VBerlin Blue Metallic130X, G7C, WA130XPull Me Over Red17, 636R, GAN, WA636RSwitchblade Silver Metallic50, 8624, GAZ, WA8624Olympic White501Q, 58, GAR, WA501QCarbon Flash Metallic505Q, 89, GBE, WA505QCrystal Claret Tintcoat57, 637R, GBV, WA637RCyber Gray Metallic

No more excuses, put in your order if you were one of the 21 who said they were in, EVEN THE CANADIAN members because Jerry said he will fix you up on the shipping.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Well said Titan! Still 3 to go. Lets go people! Yes, it's worth it. For those on the fence, I understand you can get a dummy one on eBay for $10. BUT you will loose all reception and it'll look like crap.

remember, you pay for what you get.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> to long of a wait time for me, and frankly the saving aren't that great unless it is a LOT of people.





silverWS.6 said:


> There was a couple of us that said "if the price ie right"
> 
> I know that it is a discount and it is appreciated and thanks to our sponsors for working that in, but like others have posted I don't see the huge savings to order NOW.


If you guys and the others with your poor mentality just manned up and bought the antenna, we _would_ have a LOT of people to get the discount.

If everyone quit *****-footing around and bought the **** thing, we wouldn't having the issue of "oh, the price isn't right".

Common sense and logic guys, let's use it!


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

JayZee said:


> If you guys and the others with your poor mentality just manned up and bought the antenna, we _would_ have a LOT of people to get the discount.
> 
> If everyone quit *****-footing around and bought the **** thing, we wouldn't having the issue of "oh, the price isn't right".
> 
> Common sense and logic guys, let's use it!



I've pm'd Jerry days ago and sent an email to Bad News racing days ago regarding CDN shipping. With no response from either, minimal savings, and the fact that I will have a different address by the time this thing arrives = me not buying.

Nothing to do with poor mentality. Worry about your own sale and not being an ******* to people who you know nothing of their business.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> to long of a wait time for me, and frankly the saving aren't that great unless it is a LOT of people.





jstoner22 said:


> I've pm'd Jerry days ago and sent an email to Bad News racing days ago regarding CDN shipping. With no response from either, minimal savings, and the fact that I will have a different address by the time this thing arrives = me not buying.
> 
> Nothing to do with poor mentality. Worry about your own sale and not being an ******* to people who you know nothing of their business.


Fair enough. However, why don't you have it shipped to your new address? And Canada doesn't have mail forwarding? Hmmm... It's just a bunch of excuses is all. No big deal. $76 is nickle and dime to me.


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in, just made an order.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Paint codes: Open your glove box and look for the service parts identification sticker. Locate the BC/CC area which should be at the bottom of the sticker. BC/CC stands for Base Coat/Clear Coat and the U stands for Upper Body color. 









Your code will be 4 characters long. Mine is 501Q. If you look at the chart I posted, the codes show "*501Q*, 58, GAR, WA*501Q*". WA501Q is the code that automotivepainttouchup.com stores in their database as most cars have codes that start with WA. 

Alternative method:

Go here: http://chevroletforum.com/forum/vindecoder.php and enter you VIN. When it decodes, click on the Colors tab. When I decode my VIN, I see a list of colors available for my car. Obviously, choose the color that your car is, and use that code









Mine says "GAR" so again, I can see that in my chart I have "501Q, 58, *GAR*, WA501Q".

Your best bet if you can't find it is to trust the paint guide. First of all, they will know better than you or I and 2nd, it's the source that BNR tells you to use when ordering.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Using the VIN method, Vaux should have used one of these color codes from the 2012 list

GGT

GAR

G56

GTS

GAO

GLF

GAN

GAZ


Without knowing anything about his car because he hasn't posted it.


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea mine was GTS WA933L.
Thanks for explaining this out a bit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Only 1 to go.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

What if there is no paint code inside my glovebox? Where the code should be is blank.

2012 Crystal Red metallic tintcoat..

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> What if there is no paint code inside my glovebox? Where the code should be is blank.
> 
> 2012 Crystal Red metallic tintcoat..
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Please see my previous post where I explained how to get the code from your VIN

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ales-vg-shark-fins-post193294.html#post193294


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your best bet would be to call your dealership's parts department with your VIN and ask. The way I found mine was by going in and buying a bottle of touch up paint.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> What if there is no paint code inside my glovebox? Where the code should be is blank.
> 
> 2012 Crystal Red metallic tintcoat..
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App



I have the same problem with my 2012 Eco that is Autumn Metallic(maybe a few colors did not exist! LOL Using IE use the VIN to find it. As per Titan that is what I am doing.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Bump! 1 to go. Titan can you repost on fb?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Guys I hate to do this but I have to drop out. Just got hit with big medical bills. So if someone else wants in, they can take my place. Jerry cancel my order and please refund on Paypal.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Says 0 to go, but the price hasn't changed. 

@Patman, no one pays medical bills dude.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Patman, based on the VIN you sent me, your code for a 2012 Autumn Metallic is



715S, GGT, WA715SSeraph Orange Metallic



GGT is your color code. Why your sticker doesn't have a BC/CC code is beyond me.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like we need just 1 more! 

Jerry, even though we have not hit the 16 number, will orders still be sent to VG? I'd like to have this in May sometime.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Orders are already being sent to VG and they are confirming them as they come in but not charging me. If we go into the next pricing tier we will issue partial refunds to everyone that ordered to make it even with the pricing we listed.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Orders are already being sent to VG and they are confirming them as they come in but not charging me. If we go into the next pricing tier we will issue partial refunds to everyone that ordered to make it even with the pricing we listed.


Sweet! Thanks, Jerry!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Orders are already being sent to VG and they are confirming them as they come in but not charging me. If we go into the next pricing tier we will issue partial refunds to everyone that ordered to make it even with the pricing we listed.


Jerry, do you have any news for Canadian members? I sent a PM maybe you missed it


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jerry.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

how many are we at now?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Their web site says 17 but I'm not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I was one who said I was in if the price was right, however the price isn't great, not bad but not great, I was supposed to have a pretty good payout at my job for our year bonuses but I have yet to receive this. I am currently remodeling my house and really don't have the spare cash at the moment, wish I did, but I don't. Sorry to those who were waiting for the orders, I just can't swing it at the moment. Thanks to Jerry and the OP for setting this up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Shoelessjake, not a problem and thanks for letting us know. I appreciate your honesty and totally understand.


----------



## Crazybeast (Oct 22, 2011)

Another Canadian wanting to join the group buy. Sent jerry a msg for info!


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

JayZee said:


> It's just a bunch of excuses is all. No big deal. $76 is nickle and dime to me.


Then why the bitching big baller?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Pricing shipped would be-
> 
> Qty: 5 to 15 @ $76.95 each
> Qty: 16 to 30 @ $72.90 each
> ...


It appears that the group is in the $72.90 per fin range now with 18 sold. Jerry, is this correct?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

BUMP! If this is true, great job on getting to the next tier!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Hopefully that is correct. What kind of pricing were the people still holding out looking for?


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> Hopefully that is correct. What kind of pricing were the people still holding out looking for?


Probably some wet dream fantasy price of like $50...


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Bump. There's gotta be more people who want one! These are the best ones you can get!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Jerry, is the 18 ordered on your site correct? Does that mean the price is now $72.90?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JayZee said:


> Probably some wet dream fantasy price of like $50...


Lol can only wish. They just need to go buy the cheap ones off of ebay, then they would have wished they bought this one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

eBay dummy shark fin purchase = $10
Spray Paint = $15
Unmatched to your car with horrible reception to boot = priceless

But it was cheaper than VG!


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

When is the cutoff date for this deal? As in when will it be over and getting shipped out?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I believe the end of the month


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Those of you who keep saying, they will be sorry when buying the cheap one off eBay! nobody has said anything about doing that, I personally want to buy the VG fin but funds are tight, quit being bitter because some ppl expected a little better pricing and can't afford it. if it met your price, great, but some others were hoping for a little better. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Shoelessjake said:


> Those of you who keep saying, they will be sorry when buying the cheap one off eBay! nobody has said anything about doing that, I personally want to buy the VG fin but funds are tight, quit being bitter because some ppl expected a little better pricing and can't afford it. if it met your price, great, but some others were hoping for a little better.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wish I had the funds but......There are other places that are asking 69 for the fin + tax and shipping(well above $80) so 76.95 is a bargain! For me this same fin comes up to @$85. Funny thing: If you go to Visualgarage's website, they do not have a fin for a Chevy. So this is a deal!


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

im down i want one... whats the pricing at? how many people do we have?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I checked a little while ago and 19 had been ordered. If the pricing Jerry posted before the sale started is still correct that would be $72.90 painted and shipped.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Loving it. I love you all for buying one and OP for starting the thread! #nohomo


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Put my order in last i believe. Hope to get in time for Lordtown Trip.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> Patman, based on the VIN you sent me, your code for a 2012 Autumn Metallic is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information. Mine didn't have the code either and I have the Autumn Metallic as well. I just ordered one, but I wish I could have gotten in on the first wave. I got it for $76.95 though with free shipping.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

The final price has yet to be set until the buy is done


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

GREAT NEWS!!! I was the second one to order mine and it arrived in the mail today... So excited..... Everyone should start seeing theirs soon!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

None of you will regret it. I sure don't


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

APCruze said:


> GREAT NEWS!!! I was the second one to order mine and it arrived in the mail today... So excited..... Everyone should start seeing theirs soon!!!


Did BNR send a sticker with it? I would really like to get one, if your reading this Jerry!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Really excited to leave work to see if mine has arrived. I was #4 in line. Either way, if I get mine this week I"ll be really surprised!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Did BNR send a sticker with it? I would really like to get one, if your reading this Jerry!


No sticker in the box. :uhh: It would have been nice to have one though. I have a wall of stickers from all my equipment that I would have liked to have added it to.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

They look sick when you install them! 










It really gives the car a whole new look!


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was number 5 and mine came today also. Perfect paint match. 

Looks a lot better than the stock RC car antenna. 











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Jerry can we get some BNR stickers?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

APCruze said:


> No sticker in the box. :uhh: It would have been nice to have one though. I have a wall of stickers from all my equipment that I would have liked to have added it to.


they get shipped from vg iirc


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

What is going on with Canadian orders? Jerry doesn't seem to read this or PMs but man I want one of those.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> they get shipped from vg iirc


Maybe BNR can send stickers anyways?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah these came right from VG to you guys. I need to get more stickers made but I'd be happy to send you guys some stickers.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yah mine did come today! Looks awesome, thanks Jerry


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

STICKERS!!! 

Here's the ass end of my black beauty!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got mine today. Just installed it.

Pro Tips:

1. Don't lean too much on your roof.
2. When seating the fin, don't press too hard on the front or your roof will collapse in.
3. Your stock antenna base is probably not straight so don't count on it for getting a straight install. Mine was off.
4. Do not try to remove your stock antenna base, the fin screws to it! 

I'd take pics but i have a bald spot where I cleaned the dirt away from the base so it looks funny.

Funny thing about shipping to Canada...the **** things are MADE IN CANADA! Says so right on the inside.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine arrived. Unfortunately I just got home to see it and it is almost 11 at night. Will get put on Wednesday









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I was the first to order and got mine earlier today as well. I was trying to go to bed when it came in so I didn't have time to install it. I will try to this weekend though after I give the car a good wash.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I received one of the two I ordered...will try to install it tomorrow. Was super busy today after work but can't wait to see it on the car.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Think it is safe taking the fin through frequent car washes?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

TMcDermid said:


> Think it is safe taking the fin through frequent car washes?


No problem with car washes. I washed my 2011 with the fin frequently and no problem.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome, that is what I wanted to hear. Thanks Patman!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, call me a dork but on my first drive to work this morning, I was very nervous that the fin would fall off. I had feared that I would pull into the parking lot and see my fin dangling there by the cord. BUT it held on tight and all is good. 

My reception remained the same if not a little better.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Funny thing ... I just got an email from BNR saying that it my order had shipped and I got it yesterday


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe Jerry shipped stickers!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope. Not yet anyway. My tracking in the email says delivered. I also got my fin yesterday and the email today.


----------



## Brwnelky (Feb 3, 2013)

Is this still going on? If so I'm in for one.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

The fin is on. I just need to give the car a good scrub down and pictures will commence (cleaned the area right around the antenna just so i could put it on)


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Brwnelky said:


> Is this still going on? If so I'm in for one.


Look back a couple pages for the link to buy or Google badnewsracing. I think it's like .net or something


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Still waiting on my second fin! I'm getting impatient since the one I'm waiting for is for MY car, lol


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

www.badnewsracing.net
Go there to order


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

So, here is an odd question: given an antenna costs about 80$, how easy would it be for a thief to steal it off my car? Is that 3M tape almost permanent?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> So, here is an odd question: given an antenna costs about 80$, how easy would it be for a thief to steal it off my car? Is that 3M tape almost permanent?


How will they know its 3M adhesive on unless they know what you got or you told them. I doubt a thief will steal these what will he use them for lol. plus it would be easier to steal the stock one than this one as it looks like its apart of the car.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

So whats the deal here? I saw we hit the next bracket but never received a final price.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I was already charged for both of mine. Will we get refunded the difference?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

same question as above


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any stickers yet Jerry?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump for Autumn's question


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my second fin 


*Just got word from the fiance that the fin is in! I'm excited to get home and install it, lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

So its been awhile Has anyone seen the refund yet?


----------



## keanan (Jun 10, 2013)

I see these are no longer in the store. I'd still like to get one for my cruze even though I'm late to the party.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

keanan said:


> I see these are no longer in the store. I'd still like to get one for my cruze even though I'm late to the party.


They shut down for the time being IIRc its just for the summer time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah what was the final price for the first group buy? I think I was charged around $76.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I never got my credit after we made it to the higher tier... BBB soon if I don't see it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unstuck thread.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought it was down to $72 and some change but also never saw a refund...


----------



## jimmersix8 (Jun 8, 2013)

APCruze said:


> I thought it was down to $72 and some change but also never saw a refund...


I just ordered one for $69 plus $12 for shipping. Won't get here til July though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe Jerry can clarify all this for us?


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock.................


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I contacted Jerry to take a look into this, so he should be popping in as soon as he gets a chance...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry about this guys this completely slipped my mind. It would appear I owe each of you $4.05.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

we're issuing the partial refunds as I write this


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You da man Jerry.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Got this in an email today:


Hi Joseph,

We owe you $4.05 as the shark fin GB went that next tier. It's been over 
60 days so paypal won't let me refund it back to your card. Do you have 
paypal? If so I can just paypal you the $4.05


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Down for next group. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> Got this in an email today:
> 
> 
> Hi Joseph,
> ...



Just got the same message!!!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks iKermit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JayZee said:


> Thanks iKermit.


See what happens when you wait patiently for your little $5 rebate I can't belive tou threatend to turn him into the BBB for that. Waist of time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks the fin turned out awesome.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry about this guys this completely slipped my mind. It would appear I owe each of you $4.05.


Must of been busy designing new upgrades for are cruzes. I do have to say I'm liking that new down pipe. Maybe soon you'll have a complete custom exhaust system. Thanks for are refund.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> See what happens when you wait patiently for your little $5 rebate I can't belive tou threatend to turn him into the BBB for that. Waist of time.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well, that's certainly not how I would run my business.

Also, whether it's $0.50 or $500, it's the principle of the fact. That's the part most people don't realize.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

FYI...The BBB doesn't actually do anything. It's just a central repository for unbalanced metering. If there were really an issue you would have to take it up with his states Attorney General or Post Master General for action.


Personally, 2 months wait for a rebate is nothing. If you ever shop at Fry's they have rebates that take up to 6 months to get to you.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

It was just a way to get some things in motion. I wasn't ever going to pursue the BBB.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks guys we don't need anybody fighting, we certainly won't accept attacking other members. If this thread starts turning into a flame war towards BNR then i will just lock it and it will be forgotten.

BNR gave you guys the refund... $4.05 is money no matter what! It was an honest mistake on Jerrys part and he owed up to it, so lets drop it and focus on how awesome the fins look like.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah it was my fault it simply slipped my mind with all the stuff we have going on. Honestly we did this group buy just for you guys, we only made $10 a fin but we're happy to do it for you guys 

No offense taken with the BBB threat, 2 months is a rather long time to wait in my opinion also. Thanks to ikermit for emailing me about this so I could take care of it. We love the Cruze market and look forward to supporting you guys as best we can now and in the future 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

And it's honest genuine business like that, that will make me a returning customer. :cheers:


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Punish a company for giving a discount they did not have to offer to begin with but was nice enough to and when it was brought up they had a problem, they corrected the problem... 


Thanks BNR for at least being honest with what happen and not trying to blame a computer error for it not being done. For the honesty I will do business with you again and be referring you to others.


PS the fin looks great, perfect match....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When is the next one?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> When is the next one?


I don't even think they opened back up yet.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably too soon for another one. Give it a few months.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh well the IT will just have to look like a RC cruzen a little while longer .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Sad face*


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Any sales coming up for the shark fin? =p


----------



## ray240315 (Sep 29, 2013)

i would also like to be included in this group buy! the shark fins make the car look so much more sporty


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Probably too soon for another one. Give it a few months.


They are listed back on BNR's website now, so I assume they are back up and shipping again for the fall. I would like to get in on a group buy if one gets going.


----------



## jimmersix8 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm also in for group buy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jerry will inform us as to when they are available I check his store once a week.
Edit should have read further I'm down also for a group guy slao.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Guaranteed group buyer as well.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

guess this never came to be, lol
too bad


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> guess this never came to be, lol
> too bad


I was just thinking that as I purchased the tune. It came up on the people who buy this also got this item list. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

